# chainsaw wall rack storage ideas



## kvist

hi

im searching for ideas to hang my saws on the wall, do you have some good ideas? 
it is a little bit messy as they hang now

sorry for my English. im from Denmark


----------



## cus_deluxe

your engrish is fine, no need to brag about all your cool swedish magnesium though


----------



## Philbert

I like the bicycle hooks you are using. I am fussy, so I would probably add a short piece of rope, or chain, or shock cord to keep them from falling off if bumped.

A lot of guys build shelves - that lets you 'nest' saws (so that the bars point in both directions) so they take up less space. Some guys bore directly into a post or log to make a chainsaw 'tree'. Some of it depends on how accessible you want your saws to be, or if you want to display them for others!

Philbert


----------



## kz1000

Nice batch of saws, if you don't have enough room for them "I DO!"


----------



## rwoods

Here is a different approach that works for me. 




Ron


----------



## steve easy

rwoods said:


> Here is a different approach that works for me.
> 
> View attachment 408089
> 
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, what's the top r\h one used for? Nice saws.


----------



## rwoods

Pulp wood (1960s). Ron


----------



## dichrixon

We use cedar logs cut to ceiling height with slots cut through. No pics available right now. Looks cool though. Works great.


----------



## bikemike

rwoods said:


> Here is a different approach that works for me.
> 
> View attachment 408089
> 
> 
> Ron


The mac shack


----------



## El Quachito

You could probably start charging people to have a look at your Mac collection.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, but there are folks here who have brought more MACs in one purchase than I own. Too bad the pictures are gone - you see Mark Heimann's collection. Ron


----------



## El Quachito

Yeah, I have seen Heimann's over in the Mac sticky


----------

